# WinRK- The Compressor - winrar 7-zip winzip under its feet



## expertno.1 (Oct 21, 2005)

Have you ever heard about WinRK ?
No ? 
Then you must read on coz its gonna blow your mind ! 

Did you thought that WinRAR 7-zip and winzip are the best compressor ?

Then you are wrong !   
read ON !

Well i knew this software for months but i found that no one had discussed about this software on the forum !   

so its time to rock on and hold you heart coz your 40 gb is going to suck into 999 mb...haha

So heres the info..(sorry you had to read the above stupid stuffs . heres the main )

*www.msoftware.co.nz/WinRK_about.php



> WinRK is a new high performance file archiver. Built from the ground up for better compression and security, it provides the best platform for managing and creating file archives.
> 
> WinRK supports all the most common archive formats in use today, ZIP, GZIP, BZIP2, TAR, RAR and ISO. WinRK's ZIP support is fully compatible with both the Zip64 standard and the new WinZIP AES encryption standard. This means that ZIP files created with WinRK can take advantage of file and archive sizes of over 4GB, along with strong encryption capabilities. The ZIP deflate and deflate64 algorithms have been improved as well, providing 10-20% smaller archives in most cases, without loosing any compatibility!
> 
> ...



Screenshots here

*www.msoftware.co.nz/WinRK_screenshots.php

Features here

*www.msoftware.co.nz/WinRK_features.php

Benchmarks here

*www.msoftware.co.nz/WinRK_benchmarks.php

Wanna download ?

*www.msoftware.co.nz/WinRK_downloads.php
why to visit the page ?
the direct link is _

*www.msoftware.co.nz/pub/WinRK216.exe

Please put your comments !

A/c to me

WinRk is best 
go here for test results of all compressors punched to their max
www.maximumcompression.com


Another mind blowing very low size compressor WinUDA !


> Hey downlaod this cool 23 kb compressor from here
> WinUDA
> *dwing.51.net/download/WinUDA.zip


Thanks
Regards..
Expertno.1


----------



## kumarmohit (Oct 22, 2005)

Its paid 
while 7zip is free
Izarc is both free and better than Winzip Winrar and 7zip 

Can you post its comparision result with WinRk PLz


----------



## expertno.1 (Oct 22, 2005)

ok here are the results

a directory of 10 mb
includes 20 files of images having 1.7 mb
includes exe's of .5 mb
an avi file of 2 mb
a .ogg file of .4 mb
3 mb of dlls
.6 mb of text file (.doc)
.5 mb of pdf file
.3 mb of  swf file
1 mb of .ini file

now here are the results

WinZip 10 beta PPMD = 4.31 mb
WinRaR 3.51 solid best = 4.23 mb
7-Zip max = 4.25 (a little near to winrar)
UHARC 0.6a alz-3  = 4.20 
WinUDA = 4.46 mb
WinRK PPMZ = 4.18 mb
WinRK PWCM = 3.89 mb

Note : PWCM and winzips 10 ppmd are experimental  codecs

*PWCM takes a lot lot time in compression but gives the best compression . It took 34 minutes for 10 mb !

*Overall PPMZ of Winrk wins in both speed and compression

*7-Zip was the fastest though

*WinRAR was 13 seconds slower than 7-Zip

*WinRk PPMZ and UHARC 0.6a both are at competition ut ppmz wins .1 mb


If you want for best compression and time value then i recommend you WinRAR and WinRK PPMZ

but if you really want compression without any time value then PWCM of winRK is the best for you

But both are shareware

if you really need then 7-Zip is the choice because its free

But according to the topic "how many of us use pirated software" almost above 80% of us use pirated ones or cracked ones . so there is no need to ask which is free or which is shareware

just we want the best



Hope it helps you

be here for more compression tests

www.maximumcompression.com


Thanks
Regards..
Expertno.1


----------



## drgrudge (Oct 22, 2005)

Looks interesting, but I am not interested  

Winrar is cool, although I dont like it's interface. I use the program just to open .rar/.zip files. It does the job fine for me. I dont want to use compression tools for reducing the size, opening the files matters for me.


----------



## expertno.1 (Oct 22, 2005)

ok heres the result from www.maximumcompression.com

*www.maximumcompression.com/data/summary_sf.php



> Q. Now, what is the best compression program?.
> A. That depends on your definition of 'best'. Globally speaking there are three kind of compressors / archivers.
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks
Regards..
Expertno.1


----------



## expertno.1 (Oct 22, 2005)

> Izarc is both free and better than Winzip Winrar and 7zip



i downloaded it and compressed the same directory
Izarc max = 4.245 .
hah jut equivalent to 7-Zip



> I dont want to use compression tools for reducing the size, opening the files matters for me.



if you only want to open the files then you must go for IZARC coz it supports
these formats
7-ZIP, A, ACE, ARC, ARJ, B64, BH, BIN, BZ2, BZA, C2D, CDI, CAB, CPIO, DEB, ENC, GCA, GZ, GZA, HA, IMG, ISO, JAR, LHA, LIB, LZH, MBF, MDF, MIM, NRG, PAK, PDI, PK3, RAR, RPM, TAR, TAZ, TBZ, TGZ, TZ, UUE, WAR, XXE, YZ1, Z, ZIP, ZOO

happy file opening 

Thanks
Regards..
Expertno.1


----------



## expertno.1 (Oct 24, 2005)

hey hey come on

will you not try this software ?

give it a chance dude


----------



## new123 (Jul 4, 2006)

result compress 26 files (doc, txt, log, pdf, ...)

uncompressed 843711 bytes	
zip using winrk 3.0.3 zip  maximum compatible 250188 bytes	 
rar using winrar3.60 b6 best solid 210304 bytes		 
7z using 7zip 4.42 	ultra 32mb dict 273word 198388 bytes		 
rk using winrk 3.0b3 normal (rolz3) 196856 bytes
uha using winuha 2.0 m ALZ3 197353 bytes

winrk win ovr winrar, 7zip, uharc.


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Jul 10, 2006)

in this age of 80/120 GB HDD's,who needs to compress files??


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Jul 10, 2006)

dIgItaL_BrAt said:
			
		

> in this age of 80/120 GB HDD's,who needs to compress files??



huh...?
i have 300gb & still LOST for space!!!

BTW,for compression,Did Any1 try out *KGV Archiever*...IMO,its the BEST compressor!


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jul 10, 2006)

well if you just consider compression , i compressed 500 mb office 2007 beta to 2.7 mb with KGB Archiver . if you son't believe , just pm me and i'll give u .


----------



## blackleopard92 (Jul 10, 2006)

oh well, rar compression is better all round compression for me.after all, how many in the world would wait to compress 10mb of data for 34 min!

anyone can give link to KGV Archiever?I can't find it.


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 12, 2006)

@ drgrudge-
I totally agree.............


----------



## expertno.1 (Jul 12, 2006)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:
			
		

> well if you just consider compression , i compressed 500 mb office 2007 beta to 2.7 mb with KGB Archiver . if you son't believe , just pm me and i'll give u .



Thats impossible lol !

But if you have done it then upload the 2.7 mb file . any problem in uploading the 2.7 mb file ?

Let me see .

If it becomes possible then what Malcolm and Uwe Herklotz are doing ?

ok well try the winrk 3.0.3 beta and use its Rolz3 compression , it will blow ur mind .


Thanks
Regards..
Expertno.1


----------



## prakash2119 (Jul 21, 2006)

I have download a zip file from a website containing Long horn os the file size is  
2164.39 KB but when i extracted i was amazed to see the longhorn.iso file has a  file size 733MB..So plz can anyone explain me.......


Here is the file

*www.esnips.com/doc/2799928f-1924-4369-844e-84dce74f7693/Full_Longhorn.zip


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 22, 2006)

WinRK always gives an 'out of memory' error when i try to compress a 500MB folder using PWCM.Can anyone help?
i have 512 MB memory.


----------



## new123 (Aug 3, 2006)

winrk Maximum(PWCM) profile needs 800 mb ram.
Make custom profile, select compression method rolz3, fpw1-4, pwcm
select model size in MB, select largest optimised match, bit-stream model order, etc....
and I have fast. medium, slow compression profiles... medium, high compression.
compare 
uncompressed 75.9 MB 261 files (exe, bmp, jpg, htm....)
rar2.50 (cl a -m5 -r -s) 44.0 MB in 42.0s new in 1999
rar3.00 (cl a -m5 -r -s) 43.6 MB in 75.0s new in 2002
rar3.60b8 (cl a -m5 -r -s) 43.6 Mb in 58.0s new in 2006
7z442 (cl a -mx=9 -md=32m -mfb0273 -r) 43.2 mb in 83.0s
uharc 0.6b (cl a -m3 -md32768 -mm+ -r) 42.9 mb in 265s
winrk3.0.3 (rolz3 model 128 mb match 32 bit-stream 0, fast analysis....) 42.7 mb in 247s

winrar no changes in 4 years in compression.
Tested in P4 3.0E 512 MB RAM (7z4.42 and rar3.60b8 multithread)

winrar 3.60b8 (best solid) 43.6 mb in 74.0 s (set processor affinity to cpu0).


----------



## Venom (Aug 3, 2006)

expertno.1 said:
			
		

> Thats impossible lol !
> 
> But if you have done it then upload the 2.7 mb file . any problem in uploading the 2.7 mb file ?
> 
> ...


What he says is true, KGB can do that but it takes hell lot of time, thus not practical for normal usage.


----------

